# Spinal cord stimulator - My supervisor wants me to look



## codedog (Aug 14, 2009)

My supervisor wants me to look into spinal cord procedures, they are thiNking about do some procedures down at our ASC . I never coded there cases before, Iam guessing these  code are 63650-63688, not sure though, and if these are payable in asc , implants etc ? any suggestions or web sites well help, she told me to look up 
  insertion of spinal cord stimulator     63650???
  insertion of intrathecal morphine pump 63660-62365   ?
  insertion of  intrathecal baclofen  pump  ?????
  endoscopic  venntriculo- peritoneal  shunt insertion   62160  
  insertion of deep brian stimulator generator --61863??

Again, Iam not sure if there codes are correct , I am guessing, so any intakes please help,  trent


----------



## coderguy1939 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'd be looking at 63685 and 63650 for insertion of a spinal cord neurostimulator.  Also, there is the suppy side for the hardware/implants.  If you know the vendor you're going to be purchasing from, call them up and they'll generally supply you with a quick reference guide for procedures and implantables.

For intrathecal drug delivery 62362, 62350 and the supply codes.  Again, you should be able to get reference guide from the vendor.  There are programmable and non-programmable pumps and that will affect the HCPCS code.  Medicare rolls the cost of the implants into the procedure and I code for and ASC so we use Revenue Codes for almost all other carriers except W/C and Blue Shield per our contract.


----------



## codedog (Aug 17, 2009)

what rev codes do you use and if you dont mind, please me an example on how you bill it


----------

